# N13 pulsar starting problems



## Snwyz (Apr 19, 2010)

G'day there!

Just joined up to learn a thing or two about my daily  ... The problem i have at the moment is the old girl wont start without it being jump started, accessories light up, fuel pump primes and the head unit lights up and works and the lights turn on etc

When i go to start the car its doesn't turn over at all, when jumped off another car it starts within the first turn

Is my starter motor gone ? etc, would like to diagnose it before i spend money on something it isn't LOL

Cheers in advance !


----------



## hahaitzskippy (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like a battery to me. get a voltage meter and test the voltage of the battery.

electronics in your car do not put a load or too much of a load on the battery hence the working electronics.

or better yet, jump the car, take it to a parts store, (dunno where you are from) they usually do batter test for free to see whether you need a new one or not.


----------

